# Behind the insulation



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Going to need that picture.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

ok, tonight i should have it.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

Here are some pix. One that looks bad. I only found these "dirty" FG batts and blanket spots after removing it. I am currently replacing all the insulation with foamboards. One section at a time.

Is this mold?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I found something similar to this in my attic and basement and in the insulation in my mom's attic. In each instance it was 'dirt' that was filtered by the insulation as it was drawn into the house through small gaps. The fiberglass insulation acts as a filter as air passes through it.

Wherever you found insulation that is dirty like that, you'll need to take extra time to seal the areas that are letting the air come into the house. You can use spray foam or caulk. I prefer foam as it expands to fill all of the gap. 

fwiw.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

thanx, much appreciated.


----------

